# Did you all see Groomer Has It last night?



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

They made their own doggie treats! How cool is that? Holistic ones and stuff from carrots, cheese, brocoli, etc..... I didn't realize you could make them.  Neat! 
Do any of you make your own treats?:whoo:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

When my daughter was about 12, she made doggie treats as a Christmas present for our doggies. They were all laid out on the snack bar, and my son came home and ate a couple, thinking they were people cookies. He said they were good! 

We still laugh about it.

Brooke, glad to see you back and hope you are feeling a ton better!

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> When my daughter was about 12, she made doggie treats as a Christmas present for our doggies. They were all laid out on the snack bar, and my son came home and ate a couple, thinking they were people cookies. He said they were good!
> 
> We still laugh about it.
> 
> ...


I had a similar thing happen on Posh's birthday. I made her some peanut butter dog biscuits and my daughter helped me. My daughter used some cookie cutters and so many were shaped like hearts, bunnies, etc...

My husband came home from work with my son after school and the house smelled gloriously of "peanut butter cookies." I NEVER bake, so my husband and son thought-wow! Mom is really in a good mood, she baked cookies!

I guess they quickly found out from the taste and sans salt and sugar that they were for Posh!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't you love that show Brooke? (or is it just me? lol) Does anyone else watch it?

I thought it was interesting that the peanuts were the special treat that the challenge winner got to use to add to their treats.

I haven't made doggie treats, but I did use to make horse treats, they had a ton of molasses in them and took 12 hours to cook. The house smelled like molasses for a month!

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Your stories are so funny! Reminds me of a time years ago when my dad ate the "mints" in my sister-in-laws bathroom. Only, they were soap!
What is Groomer Has It?
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Carole,
Groomer has it is a show on the Animal Planet network on Sat evenings. It's a reality show about 12 groomers trying to win 50K plus a van set up for mobil grooming worth another 50K. 
If you like reality shows you might like it, I find it amusing  I think there are 8 groomers left. There is some kind of challange in the first half of the show-this week it was making doggie treats, and then a grooming challange in the second half, when someone gets sent home.
It's on at 8 central time here, with the previous weeks episode shown at 7PM.
I have my DVR set for it because I think it's so much fun to watch.

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havanese Challenge*

Don't you wish we could have a havanese challenge to make sure that each groomer did not make our dogs look like poodles or schnauzers...but like havanese! Yep...that would be the show!
Linda


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I love Groomer too!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont watch nightime TV so I was watching a rerun this weekend. Very unusual show! Those judges are very strange! Of course I watched it thinking I was going to see them groom dogs, and I could get some tips, and the challenge was CATS!! Oh well, maybe the next one I see, it will be dogs.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Last night was the first show they did cats. The others were all dogs... well one was sheep! LOL I am so addicted to it!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought it was funny to watch each of the contestants try their own treats and then the one groomer couldn't stop eating hers...I'm not sure dog treats are supposed to taste THAT good to humans. :suspicious:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I watch that show too! I missed it though,if there was a show on treat making....darn it! I'll try to catch a re-run of it! I've made treats with peanut butter too. We did this as a Girl Scout project at a lock-in. We made adoption bundles with a toy and a bandanna,collected items for the shelter(food,litter,etc.)and made terry cloth braided pull toys,and then later baked treats. The girls loved it--and there wasn't anything "kinda gross" in the mix we made---so the girls could try it too. They were pretty bland......but the dogs loved them!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Beverly, I do like reality shows. I'l watch it!
Carole


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

oh my gosh! That was so funny!!!! She was really eating those cheese ones UP!!! GROSE!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Did you guys see it the week that "Kisses" the pink Maltese that was recently on Cesar was on? I think the challange was dealing with difficult customers. Kisses mom said that Kisses didn't like people with long fingernails and put a couple of the women on the spot.
She stands out in my mind because on Cesar I saw she had HelloKitty pots and pans  because everything she has is pink. Too funny.

Beverly....with the as yet white Winnie the pooper.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Doggy treats*

We bought some fancy dog treats at our local bakery. The dogs didn't like them...they weren't meaty enough or cheesy enough. In fact, they tasted like human cookies only a little on the dry side. I know, I tried them.

My dogs like liver treats and fish...but I am not trying those! Who will be the groomer of the year? Can they groom a havanese and keep the look of a havanese?

linda

Would you have groomed the chows? Not me!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I *love* that show! I even record it so I don't miss it. They actually have some good grooming tips. I got such a kick out of the contestants having to groom cats unexpectedly. I remember when we took our previous Persian to the groomers several years ago, I got a phone call an hour later to "pick your cat up.....he's too pissy to groom." Well, yep...that's a Persian. :laugh:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Would you have groomed the chows? Not me!



Oh that makes me sad. My long lost beloved Chow was the best dog ever. They are so misunderstood. Chows get an unwarented bad rap. I was happy to see that on the show as it showed how everyone over reacted so much. If you can do a good groom on Chow you have my vote! Not because of any issues with the Chow but because of people needing to overcome their fear of the breed and also that they are probably one of the most difficult dogs to groom due to their coat. Besides myself there was only one groomer I would take my boy to that did a phenonimal job on him.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Perhaps I have misunderstood them...*

It is just that I read in a book that this is the one dog this particular trainer will not work with. Maybe I took him at his word without checking it out.

I've actually met several chows that were quite kind. I guess you just cannot make assumptions. Your dog was beautiful.

Linda


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Ahh. Thanks. He was a big snuggly teddy bear! We miss him dearly. I think most of the intimidation comes from people not being able to read their expressions or body language. 
Does anyone have any favorites on the show? Mine got kicked off. I forget her name but it was the lady with the short a line hair cut. I like artist just because of his willingness to venture out and try more difficult things.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brandy your Chow was adorable. I love the picture with the sleeping toddler. I have never met a Chow, heard all the "horror" stories and imagine most of them are definitely misunderstood as are another one of my vet's favorite breeds...drumroll please...the pitbull! My vet is awesome and so is her beautiful pits. I do keep Posh away from her dogs at agility training, but they have never ever lunged at her or any dogs in the class and are happy well behaved good stewards of the breed. Totally off topic. Sorry.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jeanne, I too record the show so I don't miss it, I get such a kick out of it!
Brandy, that woman was my favorite too, and I can't remember her name, but I thought that was a #@* deal how that one week they let the "team" boot off a member. Of course they were going to kick off who they felt most threatened by. So right there you lose the better groomer and that's what the show was suppose to be about. I was angry that week. I'm glad that Jessica is finally gone. 

I think next week looks verrrrry interesting when the groomers groom Westies (getting closer to Havs) and then psychic Sonja Fitzpatrick asks the dogs to be the judges! I can't wait for that!

Beverly


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I think next week looks verrrrry interesting when the groomers groom Westies (getting closer to Havs) and then psychic Sonja Fitzpatrick asks the dogs to be the judges! I can't wait for that!
> 
> Beverly


I really like the group of groomers that are left.  I'm glad Jessica's gone. Like one of the judges said, I don't think she wants to be Groomer of the Year. She doesn't have the drive for competition. I can't wait for next week either! It sounds like it'll be alot of fun!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Amy. He was a sweeite. That's my daughter with him. She loved him as much as I did. He got along with everyone and everydog I brought home. (As a vet nurse I was always bringing one or another home) Funny, I always had to be careful about walks. Other dogs always seemed to search him out and want to attack him :suspicious: He was attached by a pit bull, a wolf, and a lab. They were always off leash of course and mine wasnt. 
I know some breeds can be scary but for the most part I think they are misundertood and the way they turn out has almost everythig to do with the breeder and the owner. Ive known a lot of nice pitts. 
Yah Beverly, what was with that decision process?! Is it about finding the best groomer that deserves the prize or is it a popularity contast? Of course they would pick the competition to kick off, that was ridiculous! She should be invited back! Maybe we should send in a letter?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, so now, thanks to you guys, I've added this show to my long list of season pass reality shows on Tivo. I watched 3 episodes this weekend. The last one I saw was the Groomer to Groomer magazine cover challenge. What breed do you think the circus dog was? I couldn't figure it out...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kim,
I think they said that little dog was part terrier, and that's as close as they got to pinning it down. She sure was a cutie! Those scruffy little dogs are always my favorite, and she was very creative using the drum pattern in the back of the body. I thought it was funny too, since she didn't get a choice with the circus theme, it was the only one left.

Didn't it surprise you how they got some of those dogs to pose, then hold the poses while they snapped pictures? I was amazed, especially with the disco poodle.

Brandy, your chowchow was beautiful! When they were doing the challange, I kind of missed the point. I thought they were all a bit skiddish (except for the blonde) because of the huge job grooming a chow must be. The size, the hair, the matts, drying,etc, I wasn't thinking of the personality. I guess I haven't ever known anyone with a chow and think of Martha Stewart's when I think of them. BTW, did you all know that Rachael Ray has a Pit Bull?

I admit that I can be fearful of large dogs that "look" aggressive to me. I was violently bit in the face by a chocolate lab that I had known for a long time and Cooper was attacked by the neighbors GSD. You just never really know.

Beverly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch Beverly - that must have hurt.

I do have to say you all have made me want to try the show again - I saw the episode where they were blindfolded and had to guess the breeds and was so impressed by the woman who was able to get them all. The guy who sniffed them was a bit strange. LOL


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Just saw this show tonight. They're working on dogs from a shelter....kind of a weird reality show....supposedly the top 12 groomers in the country...but still the backstabbing kissing up behavior we've all come to love from these shows. Anyone else watching? Would you let these guys groom your dogs??? :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was worried there for a minute Pat that I was missing season 2, but I bet you're seeing season 1 there now.

Last month I took a 2 night grooming class at one of our "upscale" kennels in town and apparently Jorge had been there late this fall! Everyone was wearing shirts that said "I've been Jorgified!" and they had bottled water with Jorge's picture on it! LOL

Have fun watching the show Pat, I enjoyed it and can't wait for it to start again! I hope I'm not missing the second season!

Beverly


----------

